# Youtube app now on the Wii



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2012)

http://youtube-global.blogspot.ca/2012/11/youtube-app-now-on-nintendo-wii-in-us.html​ 
A bit late (although I'll use it since the Wii is the only console I have connected to the TV), don't you think? But the more interesting bit of news is that Youtube will be coming to the 3DS too (now that the rumour is proven to be real) with 3D support hopefully.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2012)

"A bit late"

This is severely fucking overdue.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok now I actually have a reason to update my Shop Channel.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 15, 2012)

What the heck?
Wow they really are late.
But if YouTube is coming to the 3DS that another reason to get one.
I'll most definitely be getting one for Christmas.
The Xbox 360 has had YouTube for months now and it has an Internet Explorer app now too.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah I'm looking forward to 3DStube. I wish youtube would make an official announcement.


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

It looks pretty much like the same as the PS3 app which happens to work alright.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2012)

Uhm...

WiiMC. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 15, 2012)

If they are getting YT on the 3DS it better be in 3D.
They should also make Netflix 3D as well.
Just imagine the 3DS at its full potential... everything 3D!


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

XPro said:


> If they are getting YT on the 3DS it better be in 3D.
> They should also make Netflix 3D as well.
> Just imagine the 3DS at its full potential... everything 3D!


 
Just imagine the headaches!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 15, 2012)

Further proof that the Wii is still down with the kids, yo.

*Backwards baseball cap is not included*


----------



## Latiken (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, yeah.
I guess that would be a bad thing but thats why they have the 3D Depth Slider, right?
I'm just a 3DS n00b.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you were able to use YT on the Wii with the internet channel.  Although I guess a dedicated app would be convenient for it.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhm...
> 
> WiiMC. That's all I have to say.


 
 WiiMC doesn't give you access to your YouTube account. The quality of this app is fraking awesome! I'm so happy that the rumor was true. Sadly WWE stop putting their weeklies on YouTube in favor of Hulu Plus


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

Wait, this is US only, Pretty useless for everyone else than. I'm pretty sure the Youtube app for PS3 hasn't been released outside of the US.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Uhm...
> 
> WiiMC. That's all I have to say.


WiiMC sucks (for Youtube particularly). That shit crashes all the time for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> WiiMC sucks (for Youtube particularly). That shit crashes all the time for me.


Can't remember it ever crashing on me, to be honest, and I was pretty satisfied with how Youtube worked. You sure you don't have an old revision or that your config isn't borked?


----------



## roastable (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm just wondering, is there a source for the 3DS YouTube that I may have missed?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2012)

roastable said:


> I'm just wondering, is there a source for the 3DS YouTube that I may have missed?


http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=188614


----------



## roastable (Nov 15, 2012)

So it's still not 100%, as I thought, but as I've been reading on other forums, it's a very trustworthy source.
Thanks for the link though soulx


----------



## SifJar (Nov 15, 2012)

US only. Bah, that sucks. I can't help but wonder what's stopping them from releasing in Europe, it's not like YouTube isn't accessible here or anything like that.

Hopefully that will be rectified soon.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hopefully the 3ds version gets the 3D option, by now it's only a rumour.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 15, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


> Hopefully the 3ds version gets the 3D option, by now it's only a rumour.


 
I was hoping for the Anaglyph 3d option on the Wii version. You can still get split screen 3D but why bother?


----------



## zerofalcon (Nov 15, 2012)

Available here in Mex too.. not US only, but yeah a "little" bit late, WiiMC loads faster IMHO


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> "A bit late"
> 
> This is severely fucking overdue.


It's not really that late, in terms of consoles.

Xbox 360 - Dec 2011
PS3 - Aug 2012
And now, Wii - Nov 2012

@Sifjar
Youtube's blog says that it'll be coming to other regions later.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Just imagine the headaches!


 
Then you're weak.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://youtube-global.blogspot.ca/2012/11/youtube-app-now-on-nintendo-wii-in-us.html
> 
> A bit late (although I'll use it since the Wii is the only console I have connected to the TV), don't you think? But the more interesting bit of news is that Youtube will be coming to the 3DS too (now that the rumour is proven to be real) with 3D support hopefully.


 
How do u know that the Youtube App is coming on the 3DS?


----------



## Eerpow (Nov 15, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> How do u know that the Youtube App is coming on the 3DS?


1. READ the thread!
2. Remove images from quotes!!
3. Don't quote the OP!!!

4. Don't insult emigre!!!!


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Then you're weak.


 

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


 
The 3D is too much awesome for you that's what i wanted to say.


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The 3D is too much awesome for you that's what i wanted to say.


 
>weak
>too awesome
Provide a vaguely cohesive argument here.

EDIT: Oh Eerpow, I never knew you cared.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 15, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's not really that late, in terms of consoles


 
The thing is, though, is that the Wii is dead.  The 360 and PS3 are still alive and kickin' it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The 3D is too much awesome for you that's what i wanted to say.


 
Come on. This isn't your first time on the Internet.


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 15, 2012)

If YouTube makes it possible to watch 3D Videos on the 3DS, they had better also make uploading 3DS videos to YouTube with 3D Support possible.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 15, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> If YouTube makes it possible to watch 3D Videos on the 3DS, they had better also make uploading 3DS videos to YouTube with 3D Support possible.


 
And that goes for??? There is already an easy form to do that, you only need a PC and a SD card port .


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wait, this is US only, Pretty useless for everyone else than. I'm pretty sure the Youtube app for PS3 hasn't been released outside of the US.


 
*Cough* Proxy avoidance or VPN *cough*.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 16, 2012)

Took them long enough huh? I wonder if it was google or nintendos fault.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 16, 2012)

zerofalcon said:


> Available here in Mex too.. not US only, but yeah a "little" bit late, WiiMC loads faster IMHO


 
Where did you find it? Its now showing on my Wii Shop and im from Mexico too.

I just installed the updated Wii Shop v21 by installing its WAD. Do I need to install something else?


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 16, 2012)

Dartz150 said:


> And that goes for??? There is already an easy form to do that, you only need a PC and a SD card port .


No, last I checked if you uploaded a video from the 3DS to YouTube, it doesn't recognize it as 3D, and none of the options for 3D are correct.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 16, 2012)

*F I N A L L Y*



Foxi4 said:


> Uhm...
> 
> WiiMC. That's all I have to say.


At least the app won't have to be updated every time YT updates it's protocols.


EZ-Megaman said:


> I'm pretty sure you were able to use YT on the Wii with the internet channel. Although I guess a dedicated app would be convenient for it.


HAVE YOU EVER TRIED?
you can get to youtube, yes. The framerate sucks unless you have the zoom just right and flash will half crash on you so you can't pause / play or jump through the video more than half the time. It's almost a guarantee that the second video you try will NOT work.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2012)

^This. The Wii internet browser sucked balls.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 16, 2012)

Late, but better than never.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 16, 2012)

Shame this was only released at the end of the Wii's life cycle.


----------



## zerofalcon (Nov 16, 2012)

Gamer said:


> Where did you find it? Its now showing on my Wii Shop and im from Mexico too.
> 
> I just installed the updated Wii Shop v21 by installing its WAD. Do I need to install something else?


 
Search in WiiWare channel shop, there's available there, I dont know why in that channel in particular.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 16, 2012)

zerofalcon said:


> Search in WiiWare channel shop, there's available there, I dont know why in that channel in particular.


I tried finding it there, but it seems it's not available in Canada. Might have to grab it using the NUS Downloader, if anyone has found the data for it.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 16, 2012)

If there's a 3dtube for the 3ds, that would be awesome.


----------



## Auyx (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone know if the WAD has been dumped? I'm sure the US version will work fine for us in the rest of the world. (note im not asking for the wad or where to find it just if it has been dumped)


----------



## SifJar (Nov 16, 2012)

Auyx said:


> Anyone know if the WAD has been dumped? I'm sure the US version will work fine for us in the rest of the world. (note im not asking for the wad or where to find it just if it has been dumped)


Maybe available via NUSD, not sure. Some free channels are, but I don't think all are.


----------



## Zero (Nov 16, 2012)

I dumped the WAD, if you really want it I could upload it somewhere.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 16, 2012)

Zero said:


> I dumped the WAD, if you really want it I could upload it somewhere.


 
Would be good if people outside EUA or Mexico could give a confirmation that it works normally


----------



## FullMetalEngineer (Nov 16, 2012)

Zero said:


> I dumped the WAD, if you really want it I could upload it somewhere.


 
please upload it for us to try outside of America


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is so cool!! What's the point of owning a Wii U now?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> It's not really that late, in terms of consoles.
> 
> Xbox 360 - Dec 2011
> PS3 - Aug 2012
> And now, Wii - Nov 2012


Keep in mind that the Wii is being succeeded by the WiiU in a matter of days wheras the PS3 and the XBox 360 do not have successors yet - the Wii receives the app at the very end of its life cycle while the the PS3's and the 360's has not yet ended and probably won't until late 2013.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will we have to buy it?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 16, 2012)

We'll hopefully get a release here or at least a Wad.


emigre said:


> Wait, this is US only, Pretty useless for everyone else than. I'm pretty sure the Youtube app for PS3 hasn't been released outside of the US.


My Italian PS store says no.


----------



## T3GZdev (Nov 16, 2012)

meanwhile on 3ds.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 16, 2012)

YouTube? never heard of it... must be a new site


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the most requested apps comes over six years after the system's release, and a mere days before the successor comes out.

*It's incredibly late*.

"Oh well it's not late if it's compared to the other consoles" is sort of like "Well this turd doesn't taste as bad as the other turds, so it's edible food".


----------



## Auyx (Nov 16, 2012)

Zero said:


> I dumped the WAD, if you really want it I could upload it somewhere.


PM me with it if you feel inclined. I wouldn't post a link here though. I got a warning for doing the same thing when the BBC iPlayer WAD came out.


----------



## Walker D (Nov 16, 2012)

Someone outside the States already tested it?


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 16, 2012)

WHAT!!??!?!?!? AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT, continues reading and see's FOR THE U.S. NOOOOOOOOOOO why everything comes to the us not to the rest of the world....


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm liking this channel but the problem I'm running into the most is that most videos are simply not available. These are videos that are available from the YouTube website. Hell, the Gangnam Style music video from Psy's official page isn't available  . Da fuq?! Maybe it's just the conversion of most videos to the WebM format but I hope this and the lack of a Anaglyph option will be fixed. For those of you wondering, I have tried videos already made in Anaglyph on the YouTube app and they work very well, especially the "Dead Space in Anaglyph" clips. What will really give this channel some legs is if Google allows access to the YouTube Shows and Movie Rental sections. Also, it would be nice to see a Google+ channel with Wii-Mail and WiiConnect 24 access Maybe even a port of Google Drive. Google, make it so!


----------



## Izen (Nov 16, 2012)

"Hey guys, when does the Wii U launch again?... This weekend?... Yeah, I think it's time."
And so YouTube for Wii was released.


----------



## FullMetalEngineer (Nov 16, 2012)

Auyx said:


> PM me with it if you feel inclined. I wouldn't post a link here though. I got a warning for doing the same thing when the BBC iPlayer WAD came out.


if he does send it to you send me a copy


----------



## Zero (Nov 16, 2012)

He won't, I only gave it to certain people.


----------



## FullMetalEngineer (Nov 16, 2012)

Zero said:


> He won't, I only gave it to certain people.


 
how do I become one of those people too?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2012)

It'd be funny if this wasn't for the Wii-U


----------



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I'm liking this channel but the problem I'm running into the most is that most videos are simply not available. These are videos that are available from the YouTube website. Hell, the Gangnam Style music video from Psy's official page isn't available  . Da fuq?!


Do ads display in the videos?  If not that might be why some things are limited.


----------



## geoGolem (Nov 16, 2012)

FullMetalEngineer said:


> how do I become one of those people too?


I would also appreciate a PM or link. 

Thanks,


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 17, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Do ads display in the videos? If not that might be why some things are limited.


 
No ads and you're right, that could be another reason why many videos don't work.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 17, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> It'd be funny if this wasn't for the Wii-U


 
too bad Nintendo already confirmed in a press statement YouTube is coming for the Wii U


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2012)

clarky said:


> too bad Nintendo already confirmed in a press statement YouTube is coming for the Wii U


Oh really? Didn't know that, but still it would be funny though.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably going to get a warn or something, but does anyone knows where can i get the NUSD title id for this, cant find the wad anywhere on the internet.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 17, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Probably going to get a warn or something, but does anyone knows where can i get the NUSD title id for this, cant find the wad anywhere on the internet.


Why would you get a warn for requesting details of the legal way to get it? There's been no reprimand of people asking for the WAD (i.e. illegal way).


----------



## loco365 (Nov 17, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Probably going to get a warn or something, but does anyone knows where can i get the NUSD title id for this, cant find the wad anywhere on the internet.


I've been wondering the same thing myself. It's not on the Title Database page on WiiBrew.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 17, 2012)

SifJar said:


> Why would you get a warn for requesting details of the legal way to get it? There's been no reprimand of people asking for the WAD (i.e. illegal way).


Thanks, so theres no problem asking for the id. Well so aanyone as it or knows it?


----------



## SifJar (Nov 17, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Thanks, so theres no problem asking for the id. Well so aanyone as it or knows it?


I've briefly looked for it and saw nothing online. I guess someone who has installed it should be able to easily find out.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 17, 2012)

SifJar said:


> I've briefly looked for it and saw nothing online. I guess someone who has installed it should be able to easily find out.


Zero said if we pm him hw qould send the wad, already pm him


----------



## loco365 (Nov 17, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Zero said if we pm him hw qould send the wad, already pm him


I thought you couldn't do that :\


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

dicamarques said:


> Zero said if we pm him hw qould send the wad, already pm him


Could you tell me the ID please?


----------



## Zero (Nov 17, 2012)

0001000148435845


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

Zero said:


> 0001000148435845


Thanks ^^ i have just downloaded it by NUSD
Edit: Nuts, the ticket is not there so it cant be packet as wad


----------



## Zero (Nov 17, 2012)

I can't get it to download from NUS, 404s when it tries grabbing the ticket file.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's what I get in the NUSDownloader 1.9:



> Starting NUS Download. Please be patient!
> Downloading Title 0001000148435845 v[Latest]...
> [=] Storing Encrypted Content...
> - Downloading TMD...
> ...


 
In the folder for it, I have content 0-9 and a tmd file.


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Here's what I get in the NUSDownloader 1.9:
> 
> 
> 
> In the folder for it, I have content 0-9 and a tmd file.


Without the ticket we cant pack it as wad.


----------



## loco365 (Nov 17, 2012)

lukinoz said:


> Without the ticket we cant pack it as wad.


Yeah. I can tell. Which kinda sucks. Wonder why it can't grab the ticket. :\


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Yeah. I can tell. Which kinda sucks. Wonder why it can't grab the ticket. :\


Well it is not there, so it cant be downloaded. i think it is some sort of anty piracy, the VC and WiiWare on NUS dont have tickets either.


----------



## Zero (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the ticket but even then when installing it errors on the first content.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 17, 2012)

Zero said:


> I have the ticket but even then when installing it errors on the first content.


Where did you get the ticket from? Extracted from the WAD you extracted from the console? Or do you mean that your extracted WAD won't actually install?


----------



## Zero (Nov 17, 2012)

My extracted WAD won't install, and the NUS contents packed with the ticket doesn't work either.


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

Are you using ios 236 to install?


----------



## lukinoz (Nov 17, 2012)

Have you tried that wad in dolphin?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 17, 2012)

the EASIEST of course, would be a PM of the WAD that someone installed normally and then re-wadded with something like WiiMod  ... but I understand we're not supposed to do that.

(I still don't understand why it's not available to me in the shop channel. I wonder if changing my country settings would help ...)


----------



## Zero (Nov 17, 2012)

I actually have already done that. I got it with WiiMod, unpacked, then repacked. Still doesn't install.


----------



## Pheinte (Nov 17, 2012)

What about downloading it to a sneek emulated nand, and then extract the wad file using ShowMiiWads?

I would do that, but a NTSC nand won't run in my PAL Wii...


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, I found it. I had to change my country setting to the U.S. and then after hitting "accept" a few times for the change it appeared among the other standard wii channels. I'm downloading it now.

EDIT : done now. it's a pretty hefty channel at 117 blocks but I've made space for it.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2012)

Well that's only ~30 megs.  It's gotta' have the video and audio decoders and parsers for the channel data and all that jazz.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe to install the wad it's needed to have the ios62?? Just maybe
Edit: nope that's not the problem.... damn Y U NO GLOBALLY RELEASE STUFF NINTENDO!!!


----------



## FullMetalEngineer (Nov 18, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Alright, I found it. I had to change my country setting to the U.S. and then after hitting "accept" a few times for the change it appeared among the other standard wii channels. I'm downloading it now.
> 
> EDIT : done now. it's a pretty hefty channel at 117 blocks but I've made space for it.


 
HELL YES!! THANK YOU!!! I can confirm this also works!!
Such a simple solution, I can't believe we were doing things so much more complicated and it only came down to this! LOL

I can sign into my youtube id and the videos play fine.. I honestly believe some of the videos play at a higher quality in WiiMC however, the official youtube app allows you to play any section you want of a video instead of being stuck to watch from the start and it also has closed captioning support which WiiMC doesn't offer.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 18, 2012)

FullMetalEngineer said:


> HELL YES!! THANK YOU!!! I can confirm this also works!!
> Such a simple solution, I can't believe we were doing things so much more complicated and it only came down to this! LOL
> 
> I can sign into my youtube id and the videos play fine.. I honestly believe some of the videos play at a higher quality in WiiMC however, the official youtube app allows you to play any section you want of a video instead of being stuck to watch from the start and it also has closed captioning support which WiiMC doesn't offer.


Well, but there's no solution for Europe, unless changing region.


----------



## speendash (Nov 30, 2012)

*Hi !*

*Can someone extract the wad file for us european wii users ? (:*


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 30, 2012)

speendash said:


> *Hi !*
> 
> *Can someone extract the wad file for us european wii users ? (:*


I already have the wad but it doesn't install so we will have to wait


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*Oh really ? too bad...*

*did you try with YAWMM ? *

*can you send me the file so i can try ? *


----------



## dicamarques (Dec 1, 2012)

speendash said:


> *Oh really ? too bad...*
> 
> *did you try with YAWMM ? *
> 
> *can you send me the file so i can try ? *


Yes, alot of people tried and without any success ;(


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*oh ok... let's hope that it'll comme to europe then ^ ^"*


----------



## lukinoz (Dec 1, 2012)

Still, can somebody PM me the link?


----------



## Pheinte (Dec 1, 2012)

speendash said:


> *Hi !*
> 
> *Can someone extract the wad file for us european wii users ? (:*


Someone already did, but the wad file won't install for some reason!

We could maybe try getting the wad file in a differente way, like extracting it with ShowMiiWads from a US nand (a emulated one, or a backup from the real one).
Maybe that wad file would work, i don't know...


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*Not a bad idea ! but we have to find someone that have it...*


----------



## pasc (Dec 1, 2012)

Youtube on 3DS ? Nice 

Wii ? Well... getting the wad might help


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2012)

Ive got it working on a PAL Wii 4.2e, no problem..

Youngest daughter playing on it as we speak..

Wad available from well known wii iso site

Priiloader installed to with hack to allow multi regional channels

Used MMM to install with ios 236...


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*lol you made my day ! now i have toi find this web site >.> can i have a tips ? lol*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2012)

A well known wii iso .com site


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*lol thank you !*


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Dec 1, 2012)

The WAD isn't installing properly for you people because the WAD dumpers you're using do not remove the signature, the ECDH data and *most probably* the console ID from the ticket... You can even fix that problem using a hex editor (assuming you already know 'bout this stuff).


----------



## Pheinte (Dec 1, 2012)

I got my hands on the working wad file, and i had to enable "region free channels" like [email protected] said.

But the youtube channel won't run if the TV Type is set to "EDTV/HDTV (480p)" (my TV tells me the resolution is not supported, with 480i set it goes just fine).
I'm using component cables.

Is this only happening to me, or is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## dicamarques (Dec 1, 2012)

Pheinte said:


> I got my hands on the working wad file, and i had to enable "region free channels" like [email protected] said.
> 
> But the youtube channel won't run if the TV Type is set to "EDTV/HDTV (480p)" (my TV tells me the resolution is not supported, with 480i set it goes just fine).
> I'm using component cables.
> ...



Hmm it must be because its the youtube NTSC (USA) not the PAL


----------



## speendash (Dec 1, 2012)

*It's working great with YAWMM ! thank you very much  [email protected] !*


----------



## dicamarques (Dec 1, 2012)

speendash said:


> *It's working great with YAWMM ! thank you very much  [email protected] !*


The problem was the wad not the program  I use MMM and it never failed to me


----------



## funtomas (Dec 2, 2012)

could someone upload it? I can not download it from there...


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 2, 2012)

Just updated my Wii Shop Channel with Wii Mod, and downloaded the YouTube app it works exactly the same as the one on the PS3.


----------



## paulfalcon (Dec 2, 2012)

Excuse my french but, HELL YES!!!

I don't have a Wii U but, the news about the 3DS getting it is great for me. XD Because, I get too lazy with going on meh laptop sometimes. XD


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 2, 2012)

Hngggg.. 3D Youtube?....Hnggggg


----------



## reprep (Dec 4, 2012)

Pheinte said:


> I got my hands on the working wad file, and i had to enable "region free channels" like [email protected] said.
> 
> But the youtube channel won't run if the TV Type is set to "EDTV/HDTV (480p)" (my TV tells me the resolution is not supported, with 480i set it goes just fine).
> I'm using component cables.
> ...


 
thanks, I tried nearly everything to get youtube on my PAL wii. Then I set the screen to 480i and voila, for some reason at 480p resolution my tv just says "unsupported resolution".


----------



## funtomas (Dec 7, 2012)

could someone help with sync with youtube aplication for android? there is faq for sync with ps3, smart tv and blueray discs players but not with wii.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 7, 2012)

why does everyone want 3d videos on youtube?


----------



## lokomelo (Dec 7, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> why does everyone want 3d videos on youtube?


they want to see this in 3D


Spoiler











Ok I'm wrong, as we are in GBATemp, they like more this kind of girl:


Spoiler


----------



## funtomas (Dec 13, 2012)

PAL version available ...


----------



## nakata6790 (Apr 8, 2013)

While using the channel I got an update prompt upon bootup for a newer Wii youtube channel version. Anyone else noticed the same?


----------



## Dogway (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone found already a way to make the youtube channel work on 480p in PAL wii?


----------



## reprep (May 21, 2013)

sorry for the resurrection. it is possible to use 480p in PAL wii but you have to convert your video output to NTSC via AnyRegion Changer. I am using the NTSC version of youtube app btw.


----------

